# My babies



## Elry (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes, I refer to my fish as my babies. I'm weird. But I'm also a novelist. I've been writing ten years (started at about nine or so), so yeah.

Here are some pics of my babies.

This is Jerrin, my CT. He was my first betta, the one that got me hooked. He's my crimson charmer  He's so gorgeous. He likes to hide in the plants I have for him and not show his face. But he's still a good fish :3


































This is Callius, my VT. His name means beauty in Greek according to the name site I pulled it off of. He's my blue beauty :3

I know his fins are bad, but that's not my fault. Don't think I'm a bad owner. I got him with shredded fins and a bit of fin rot. It's been about a week since I got him, so that's why there's not much regrowth. I'm doing my best to take care of him, though. I've been treating him with Bettafix and I'll change his water tomorrow. And I could have traded him in for a new betta, but I didn't want a different one. I fell in absolute love with his dark blue color, so I decided I'd do my best to nurse him back to health. 

The lighting is the cause for the different shades of blue in the two photos. I'm a novice at photography, let alone fish photography, so I'm doing my best here. He's also got a tiny bit of red on him. He's so pretty <3


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

Pretty! I wanted bettas for a while but got tetras and livebearers because my mom insisted that they were better.


----------



## Elry (Jan 15, 2011)

Bettas are beautiful.  I saw them at Meijer and decided they were beautiful, so I got one after months of looking at them.


----------



## Elry (Jan 15, 2011)

I got a new betta  His name is Altan. The one pic I've taken of him sucks because he swam away from the camera, but you can still clearly see his colors.










This is his new tank. I managed to get a four gal for him and Callius earlier today. 










And here's Callius' new tank










They're all moved in and happy


----------



## tiggerbarb (Jan 17, 2011)

I have two bettas myself and I love them i have them in 2 2.5 gallon tanks sitting right beside each other so they have that constant stimulation of seeing each other and flaring. They are just so amazing looking when they flare at each other. They both tend to camera shy so I don't really have many nice pictures of them... but I'm still trying.


----------



## Elry (Jan 15, 2011)

Jerrin's camera shy and I think Altan is going to be too. But Callius seems to like me a lot. I swear he comes when I say "jzoo baby." Yes I'm weird. I have nicks like that for all three. 

Jerrin's my buddy and my crimson charmer.
Callius is my baby and my blue beauty.
Altan is my sweetie and my green grace.

But I'm a novelist and have been since day one more or less. Writers and artists in general are known for being crazy  And now I'm the crazy fish lady that will probably make her fish into characters eventually.


----------



## Elry (Jan 15, 2011)

Altan


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

cor that buggers got funny fins aint he lol 

very pretty fish though


----------



## Elry (Jan 15, 2011)

I think he's been through some rough handling. I got him like that, so the state of his fins is not my fault. But he is a gorgeous fish


----------



## tiggerbarb (Jan 17, 2011)

That is a very pretty betta. I have on blue betta and a red betta not sure what types they are I think they are crowntails.


----------



## Elry (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks. ^.^ I knew he was going to be beautiful the second I saw him. I love him so much (along with my other two) <3

Anyway, here's a new pic.


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

Such pretty fish! I love them!!


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

The fish are pretty. I'm sure they will grow back to their fins once they settle down.


----------

